
Ask HN: Is the “beer test” relevant in choosing investors? - gnicholas
Presumably the &quot;beer test&quot; (Would I like to have a beer with this person?) is somewhat relevant in selecting anyone you&#x27;ll have an ongoing relationship with. But it seems like it would be a significantly less useful heuristic for selecting investors than for choosing cofounders or employees (the context in which it is most commonly referenced).<p>Are there any better heuristics out there for evaluating investors?
======
tlb
Read
[http://paulgraham.com/guidetoinvestors.html](http://paulgraham.com/guidetoinvestors.html)

------
davismwfl
Yes and No. I don't subscribe to the fact that you have to be drinking buddies
with your investor, but at the same time, if you can have that relationship
then that is awesome.

What is important is that you and any investor you are talking to see the
future and your business in a similar way and that you feel they are a
positive impact on you, your business and can bring you at least 1 or 2
additional things other then money. If they only thing the investor brings is
liquidity, walk away as it won't be a positive relationship in the end.

------
JSeymourATL
Likeability and relatability should be only ONE attribute of several on your
investor scorecard.

Beyond the money piece-- dive into their experience, skills, and expertise.
Not unlike evaluating talent hires for your team-- you'll need investors who
can also help you solve problems, move the agenda forward, and drive results.

